# i have a baby bunny is hurt my cat got it and i dont know what to do.



## ashley.nicole.junte (Jul 17, 2012)

my cat got my baby bunny the skin is ripped but shes not bleeading i can see sstuff on the inside someone please help me.


----------



## littl3red (Jul 17, 2012)

You need to call a vet... A trained veterinarian will help you better than we will.


----------



## ashley.nicole.junte (Jul 17, 2012)

i cant call a vet my mom doesnt even want me to have them i found them outside


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 17, 2012)

Tat bunny needs medical attention ASAP! It's cruel to let an injured animal suffer without medical care!


----------



## littl3red (Jul 17, 2012)

Are the rabbits' eyes open? Did you find it outside or is it a domesticated rabbit?


----------



## littl3red (Jul 17, 2012)

If you found it outside, you need to return it to its nest. A baby rabbit without the care of its mother is not likely to live very long. Either way, you really need to call a vet. The rabbit needs the care of a professional.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 17, 2012)

You need to send the bunnies to a wildlife rescue.


----------



## littl3red (Jul 17, 2012)

I have to agree with your mom though, wild rabbits are not meant to be pets. Whatever happens, you should put at least the healthy one back where you found it, unless you are absolutely sure their mother is gone.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 17, 2012)

Katie is correct, if this is a wild rabbit, it needs to go to a wildlife rehabber. Second choice is returning it to the nest. Not sure its legal for the vet to treat a wild rabbit, although they may kindly put it out of its misery. Chance of survival is pretty much nil. With a rehabber, it may have a ghost of a chance. And sometimes mom's can work miracles. Unfortunately you can't. To hang on to the rabbit is cruel, you're just another predator stressing it out.  

ETA: If this is a domestic rabbit, a vet can treat it or put it out of its misery. If you can't go to a vet, but them back with mom and hope for the best. But the bacteria in a cat's mouth is lethal to rabbits. Not a great outlook here. 

So sorry. 


sas :sad:


----------



## ashley.nicole.junte (Jul 17, 2012)

the mom is gone there is no nest and thes no wildlife recues around here i put neosporin on it she acts like its not there and it never bled


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 17, 2012)

just so you know the neosporin with pain reliever is toxic.

http://www.wildlifehotline.com/

This is a website for Missouri residents who have found wildlife. Please use it.


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 29, 2012)

How did you find it?


----------

